# You think the NFL is exciting



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=eIOSn ... ted&search

This is so much more fun to play and watch than the NFL

you have to admit


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Probably more fun then a Cornhuskers game but not the NFL. oke:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

that is intense......what a bunch of women


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I would expect a Vikings and a Tar Heels fan to appreciate good talent when they see it when they have been let down for so long.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

It was pretty sweet, the woman comment was obviously a gross understatement.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Good stuff, I bet the injuries are less severe then the NFL.

No hiding behind your pads and equipment in this game.

I like it! :beer:


----------

